# I Just want to say Hi



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

:bounce: 

Hi 
I hope everyone is doing fine. I am trying very hard to get the hang of this site. I have a very hard time trying to get my notes that people send.
I was able to early today and know I cannot find it. I hope everyone els has an easyer time with it then I do.




Talk with you later
Ronnie


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

be cool Ronnie...We're a patient group.
cc


----------



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

I cannot being to say thank you for your help. I found out how I could wrote you back to say thank you


THANK YOU
Ronnie


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Welcome to Chef Talk, Ronnie!! :bounce:


----------

